# My precious boy Stryker (Boxer) is gone



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

We had to say goodbye to our boy last Thursday, he was the sweetest, most gentle boy ever, wouldn't have hurt a fly. Eventhough we have 4 other dogs, the house feels so empty without him there.

Poor Chelsea is having a hard time, she's always looking around for him.

Rest in peace my boy, we sure do miss you....


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm very sorry for you...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

It's never easy, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss. My condolences and thoughts at this difficult time.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------

